# female moving solo...



## Libby06 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi!
I am a 23 year old female due to move over in the next month or so alone. I am both excited and a tad nervous so any tips on meeting like minded ex pats and advice as to how I can make the move as easy as possible would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mcgugan01 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you have a job already to start, Accomadation? 

I'm moving over October to start work Iv been there a number of times and I'll be totally honest with you, It's paradise.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, paradise definitely isn't the word I would use - and a massive caveat about just how much fun you will have, does depend on what it is you are doing when you get here (sounds a harsh statement, but trust me, it will make a massive difference). 

But once you taken the time to acclimatize to the manners, driving, traffic in marina/JBR, bureaucracy and the general heat and humidity................... then you will love it. I moved as a slightly older single last August, and I can't see myself ever moving back to the UK!! 

In terms of meeting folks, there are a few different online groups: internations and meetup are two of the most common and best ones, and once you start getting out and about, you will meet plenty of folk - good and bad, but it's generally a great environment if you don't lose control too much! 

Hope you arrive and settle ok - if you want anything specific answered, there's some pretty decent folk on this forum who'll give you some honest and straightforward feedback, and once you hit 5 posts, you can message people direct if you have questions you might not want answered on the public forum......

Happy travels,
Shane


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck with your move Libby! Tackledummy has "tackled" your answer pretty well!

As he has mentioned, Dubai isn't exactly paradise so please do move with an open mind. The city is entirely different from a tourist's perspective than it is from people that actually live and work here.


----------



## ccpalmer (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for the meetup information Tackledummy - really helpful!!


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

ccpalmer said:


> Thanks so much for the meetup information Tackledummy - really helpful!!


You are very welcome - I had a fair few questions and stresses when I first arrived, this is a great place to find the answers, and the people here are pretty nice and helpful, so ask away - or message away (after 5 posts) with whatever ya might need help with!

Shane


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I've lived here for most of the last 21 years, and some of it drives me nuts. I have however got used to it and accepted it for what it is. 

Don't expect it to be like the UK, the more you compare the harder it'll be. I'm not in my early/mid-30s and don't see myself leaving anytime soon.


----------



## TPelks22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Libby06 said:


> Hi!
> I am a 23 year old female due to move over in the next month or so alone. I am both excited and a tad nervous so any tips on meeting like minded ex pats and advice as to how I can make the move as easy as possible would be much appreciated!


Hi Libby,

I just moved over here from the US. I came solo as well. One piece of advice I will give you is that if you already have an employer and that employer has a Public Relations Officer, or some sort of resource to help you get situated here, take FULL advantage that individual. Mine took care of my rental contract, getting the utilities turned on, arranging for the cable/internet, etc. It made it a little easier to handle.

Customer service here is poor and it can be immensely frustrating if you don't have some guidance. I spent a lot of time on here reading through the various posts to try and get as educated as I could. I chose to live in Sharjah to save a little extra money. However what I save in money I pay for in minutes sitting in traffic.

Seeing as I just went through the whole process let me know if I can help. I am settling in here and now that its cooling off a bit I am really starting to enjoy it.

Shane, thanks for the input on the social/meetup groups. I too have been looking for ways to meet some westerners to make friends with here so thank you.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Lots of good advice already given here. I would like to add, that of what I have seem in almost 27 years living and working in the UAE, the following 3 points will likely be the largest influences that make or break the pleasure of living in Dubai:


Ensure you are working with a reputable employer, with good company policies that takes care of its employees. 
Make sure you rent a property that has a reputable landlord. Nothing is worse than dealing with a non-cooperative landlord that only wants your money. Try to avoid properties that are owned by multiple landlords; its the #1 guarantee for major issues.
Stay out of debt. You will find that banks will hunt you down to take multiple credit cards and the environment here in generally invites you to spend all your money. What ever they make believe you, most products are not cheaper here. Be strong and resist the bad temptations.

For the rest, its rather easy to live here, plenty of things to do, and places to enjoy.


----------



## nic_86 (Sep 25, 2014)

piece of advice , stay away from local men


----------



## MariannaGatto (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Libby! 
I'm 25 and I'm moving from London to Dubai in 3 weeks. 
I'm looking for like minded expats too!

Nice to meet you everyone! ))


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

nic_86 said:


> piece of advice , stay away from local men


why? what is wrong with local men?


----------



## mila88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi there,

I also came to Dubai alone 2 years back, it is indeed not all that paradise, its a hard world after all but it is a lot in your own hands and about how social you are, to me Dubai feels more like a little village now lol.
Hope you have an easy move, do you already have a place to stay and what about work?


Regards,


----------



## jennah7 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Libby,

I moved over from the UK last month. I am 22 yr old female moved from Bristol.

Could go for a few drinks if you want to, or I could show you around a bit ?

Where about are you thinking of or currently living?

Jenna


----------



## riteshdxb (Oct 17, 2014)

hi well there are expats like me living here from many years and into business. first let it know what assistance or help you require. good luck


----------



## Pantobabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Im a 24 year old female and moved over by myself in august! If you want to go for a drink or a wander when you're out here drop me a message!


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

i think Libby is a bit overwhelmed by now


----------



## Rish.M (Oct 26, 2014)

Well i gues she is...we happy to help Libby!

Its not easy to uproot yourself and move to an entirely new place all by urslf,takes alot of courage to do so.So any help required just holla.
I moved here solo back in 2011 and its been 3yrs now dont feel like goin back home! 

Any questions or help feel free to ping.

Tc cheers
Rish


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rish.M said:


> Well i gues she is...we happy to help Libby!
> 
> Its not easy to uproot yourself and move to an entirely new place all by urslf,takes alot of courage to do so.So any help required just holla.
> I moved here solo back in 2011 and its been 3yrs now dont feel like goin back home!
> ...



Hi,

Welcome to the forum!

Please could you take a moment to review the forum rules? Text speak is against forum rules.

Thanks!


----------



## Rish.M (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Pamela,

Thank you.

My Apologies. Will make note.

regards,
Rish


----------

